# dish -  a bowl is a deep circular dish



## Gerardo G.

Hi. Can you please tell me the translation of "dish" in Spanish when it refers to different items of dishware like plates and bowls?

The context are the two following definitions from the website Your Dictionary:

BOWL: "The definition of a bowl is a deep circular dish, or something in that shape". source: Bowl dictionary definition | bowl defined

PLATE: "8. a shallow dish, usually circular, from which food is eaten". source: Plate dictionary definition | plate defined


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ciprianus

Bandeja (molde) para pizza, plato de antena parabólica, fuente si como para pastel de papas, plato grande.
Un bowl es una ensaladera, no es ni plato grande, ni bandeja, podría ser una fuente redonda.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Ciprianus, estoy preguntando por una palabra abarcadora como "dish" en inglés. Definiciones como las que cité dan cuenta que "dish" abarca tanto a "bowl" como "plate". ¿Me puedes ayudar?


----------



## Ciprianus

*Vajilla, *es lo mismo que *dishes, *cuando se refiere a la mayoria de los recipentes que se usan para comer en la mesa.
*
dish*
noun

an open, relatively shallow container of pottery, glass, metal, wood, etc., used for various purposes, especially for holding or serving food.   bandeja, fuente, plato
any container used at table: dirty dishes.  vajilla
the food served or contained in a dish: The meal consisted of several dishes. platos


----------



## Gerardo G.

Gracias Ciprianus. Pregunto exclusivamente por la primera acepción. Entonces según vos, ¿no hay una palabra específica en el español correspondiente a esa acepción de "dish"?

"Vajilla" no me sirve porque es un sustantivo incontable, a diferencia de "dish". No puedo decir "pásame la vajilla" para referirme a un plato en particular.


----------



## Amapolas

Una palabra abarcatiba para distinos items podría ser "una pieza". Esta vajilla consta de 41 piezas, a saber, doce platos playos, doce platos hondos, doce platos de postre, una ensaladera, una sopera y su tapa, dos fuentes para servir.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Amapolas, muchas gracias. Quizá ese sea. No me gusta tanto porque "pieza" es mucho más amplio que "dish".


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> Una palabra abarcatiba para distinos items podría ser "una pieza". Esta vajilla consta de 41 piezas, a saber, doce platos playos, doce platos hondos, doce platos de postre, una ensaladera, una sopera y su tapa, dos fuentes para servir.


Estoy de acuerdo con Amapolas  :  "piezas" o "partes" de la vajilla, es el término para "dish/dishes" en ese sentido


----------



## Gerardo G.

¿No habrá algo un poco más específico? Pieza puede ser un elemento en un juego de mesa, puede ser una canción, puede ser una habitación, etc. "Dish" ya alude a ciertas formas físicas, y deja muy claro que nos referimos a un objeto físico y palpable.



Ferrol said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Amapolas  :  "piezas" o "partes" de la vajilla, es el término para "dish/dishes" en ese sentido


Muchas gracias Ferrol.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Los que no somos refinados (como yo), no distinguimos entre plato o bowl cuando tienen una circunferencia de tamaño mediano. Para nosotros, ambos son "platos hondos" si tienen cierta profundidad.
Para que yo llame "bowl" a algo, eso tendría que parecer asiático o tener un tamaño grande.


----------



## Rondivu

Gerardo G. said:


> Pregunto exclusivamente por la primera acepción.


Pocillo


----------



## Magazine

Rondivu said:


> Pocillo



Huh? _Come again _como dirían los ingleses


----------



## Rondivu

Pocillo 

See attached file.


----------



## Amapolas

Acá en la Argentina, un pocillo es una tacita de café. De todos modos, no usarías pocillo para definir a las distintas piezas de la vajilla, Rondivu, como ser platos, cazuelas o fuentes, ¿no?


----------



## Mr.Dent

To translate the word dish I use _plato_. The word dish is more or less synonymous with plate.
As I understand it a _fuente _is used for serving food. We would call it a serving dish.
Bandeja is usually translated as tray, not dish.


----------



## Rondivu

Amapolas said:


> Acá en la Argentina, un pocillo es una tacita de café. De todos modos, no usarías pocillo para definir a las distintas piezas de la vajilla, Rondivu, como ser platos, cazuelas o fuentes, ¿no?


¡Claro que no, Amapolas!


En el mensaje 5, Gerardo dice lo siguiente:


Gerardo G. said:


> Pregunto exclusivamente por la primera acepción.


Y yo le di una posible traducción de "dish" para la primera acepción.

BOWL: "The definition of a bowl is a deep circular dish, or something in that shape.
... es un pocillo circular y hondo,...
Por descontado que decir ahí que  "dish" es un plato, sería absurdo. 

El quid de la cuestión está en "bowl" porque, en inglés, lo definen con la palabra "dish", plato para nosotros. Por eso sugerí "pocillo".
Se me ocurre también "cuenco".


----------



## Amapolas

Rondivu said:


> El quid de la cuestión está en "bowl" porque, en inglés, lo definen con la palabra "dish", plato para nosotros. Por eso sugerí "pocillo".
> Se me ocurre también "cuenco".


Por acá, que somos tan castizos para hablar , se le dice bol. Que, por cierto, ya lo incluye el DRAE. Los ceramistas le decimos cuenco. Se me ocurre también escudilla, cazo, cazuelita, compotera...
De todos modos, creo que Gerardo se refería a la primera acepción de las tres que ponía Ciprianus en el #4.


----------



## Rondivu

Como palabra genérica para "dish" que incluya cuencos y platos (mensaje 1), se me acaba de ocurrir "loza", que si bien se refiere a barro fino, cocido y barnizado de que están hechos platos, tazas, etc (DRAE), también es el conjunto de objetos destinado al ajuar doméstico.
Por aquí decimos "lavar la loza" cuando nos referimos a lavar los platos.


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> Acá en la Argentina, un pocillo es una tacita de café. De todos modos, no usarías pocillo para definir a las distintas piezas de la vajilla, Rondivu, como ser platos, cazuelas o fuentes, ¿no?


Tambien por aquí denominamos "pocillo" , a una tacita pequeña.


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> Tambien por aquí denominamos "pocillo" , a una tacita pequeña.



Yo no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Magazine

Rondivu said:


> Como palabra genérica para "dish" que incluya cuencos y platos (mensaje 1), se me acaba de ocurrir "loza", que si bien se refiere a barro fino, cocido y barnizado de que están hechos platos, tazas, etc (DRAE), también es el conjunto de objetos destinado al ajuar doméstico.
> Por aquí decimos "lavar la loza" cuando nos referimos a lavar los platos.



¡Pues no te creas! Me parece una opción excelente, pena que no se me ocurriera a mí 

Pero no podemos decir: _pásame la loza_ para decir _pásame la taza_. 

En fin, yo creo que debemos llegar  a la conclusión que no existe tal palabra.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Sí que son muy colaboradores .

Me gustó esta definición de "dish" de Merriam-Webster para explicar a qué me refiero.

Dish: "a more or less concave vessel from which food is served". Fuente: Definition of DISH

Qué pena por la confusión Rondivu, Amapolas, Magazine y Ferrol. Efectivamente me interesa la acepción de "dish" que abarca tanto al plato como al tazón o bol. "Pocillo" no serviría; a mi parecer esa es la traducción de "cup".



MiguelitOOO said:


> Los que no somos refinados (como yo), no distinguimos entre plato o bowl cuando tienen una circunferencia de tamaño mediano. Para nosotros, ambos son "platos hondos" si tienen cierta profundidad.
> Para que yo llame "bowl" a algo, eso tendría que parecer asiático o tener un tamaño grande.


Gracias por tu respuesta MiguelitOOO. Estoy buscando un término que abarque a los platos y tazones en general, no solo a los de altura intermedia.



Magazine said:


> ¡Pues no te creas! Me parece una opción excelente, pena que no se me ocurriera a mí
> 
> Pero no podemos decir: _pásame la loza_ para decir _pásame la taza_.
> 
> En fin, yo creo que debemos llegar  a la conclusión que no existe tal palabra.


Tal y como lo dices Magazine, el problema con "loza" es que también es un sustantivo incontable, por lo cual no puede emplearse para referirse a un único objeto como un plato o un tazón específico. ¿Será entonces que no existe una palabra en español correspondiente a "dish" que abarque al plato y tazón ?


----------



## Rondivu

Gerardo G. said:


> ¿Será entonces que no existe una palabra en español correspondiente a "dish" que abarque al plato y tazón ?


Me temo que no. Las tazas, platos, etc son piezas de una vajilla. Por tanto, "pieza de vajilla"  es lo que diría yo. El caso es que te guste a ti, que eres el que abrió el hilo.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Tomaré la palabra "recipiente" para traducir esta acepción abarcadora de "dish".

Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración .


----------



## anahiseri

yo me quedaría con la idea de Amapolas, "pieza", pero añadiendo "de vajilla" . Pieza sin más me parece demasiado general. Quizá "recipiente" también se pase de general; esa categoría incluye cajas, cubos, baúles. . . 

Y  "pieza de vajilla" parece que se usa bastante, de acuerdo con lo que nos devuelve Google.

En Wikipedia, por cierto, dicen "componentes de la vajilla". Un poco más formal, creo.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Gracias anahiseri. El ejercicio era para traducir el nombre de una pieza artesanal que había elaborado. No quiero un nombre demasiado largo, por eso prefiero "recipiente".


----------



## Amapolas

Gerardo, pues no se entiende. Para traducir el nombre de una pieza artesanal, lo ideal hubiera sido que describieras la pieza, y que nos dieras la palabra exacta del inglés. Nos diste dish, bowl y plate, nos tuviste buscando alternativas para encontrar una palabra abarcativa, y ahora nos dices que era para una pieza en particular que hiciste. ¿Es broma?


----------



## Gerardo G.

Qué pena. En serio que no pretendía ser abusivo . Su nombre en inglés es _Folio Dish_. Me interesaba traducir ese nombre al español porque mi pretensión era, a través del nombre, evitar el debate de si es un tazón o un plato. Por eso hice mi pregunta.

Pido disculpas por la incomodidad que pude generar.


----------



## dalv

I have always referred to it as a *traste.  *ex: *pasame ese traste*.  This can be a bowl, cup, plate or even a pot


----------



## Mr.Dent

Gerardo G. said:


> Su nombre en inglés es _Folio Dish_.


Could you please explain exactly what a folio dish is.


----------



## Gerardo G.

It's the name I gave my craft piece. It's a dish. I really don't care getting into the discussion of whether it's a plate or a bowl, hence the generic word "dish". It's shape should evoke a piece of paper, it's rectangular body and how it curves with ease. That's the reason for which I included the word "folio".

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Gerardo G.

dalv said:


> I have always referred to it as a *traste.  *ex: *pasame ese traste*.  This can be a bowl, cup, plate or even a pot


Es una opción muy interesante. No había pensado en ella.


----------



## forever_learner

dalv said:


> I have always referred to it as a *traste.  *ex: *pasame ese traste*.  This can be a bowl, cup, plate or even a pot



Bueno, yo tendría cuidado con usarlo así. Es que dependiendo del lugar, puede sonar muy feo (haciendo referencia a una acepción que no tiene nada que ver con la vajilla).



anahiseri said:


> yo me quedaría con la idea de Amapolas, "pieza", pero añadiendo "de vajilla" . Pieza sin más me parece demasiado general. Quizá "recipiente" también se pase de general; esa categoría incluye cajas, cubos, baúles. . .



Me parece más sensato. A veces es necesario usar más palabras. Pasa. Pero recipiente no se usa para esto. Demasiado genérico.



Gerardo G. said:


> It's the name I gave my craft piece. It's a dish. I really don't care getting into the discussion of whether it's a plate or a bowl, hence the generic word "dish". It's shape should evoke a piece of paper, it's rectangular body and how it curves with ease. That's the reason for which I included the word "folio".



Si de un nombre se trata, es muy común usar "plato _whatever_". ¿Decís folio en el sentido de que se parece a una página? ¿Puede funcionar algo como "plato en hoja"? ¿O quizá ya sonaría un poco más raro "plato paginado"? ¿"Plato de papel"? Algunas ideas.


----------



## dalv

Gerardo G. said:


> Es una opción muy interesante. No había pensado en ella.



oops! I think my suggestion came after the comments about pieza artesanal in which case I don't think my suggestion will work


----------



## anahiseri

si miráis el folio dish en Google imágenes veréis que es un plato de plástico no muy hondo. Para mí, no es un bol. Lo veo como un plato a medio camino entre el hondo y el llano.


----------



## Magazine

A mí me salen tarjetas de crédito.


----------



## Gerardo G.

forever_learner said:


> Bueno, yo tendría cuidado con usarlo así. Es que dependiendo del lugar, puede sonar muy feo (haciendo referencia a una acepción que no tiene nada que ver con la vajilla).
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece más sensato. A veces es necesario usar más palabras. Pasa. Pero recipiente no se usa para esto. Demasiado genérico.
> 
> 
> 
> Si de un nombre se trata, es muy común usar "plato _whatever_". ¿Decís folio en el sentido de que se parece a una página? ¿Puede funcionar algo como "plato en hoja"? ¿O quizá ya sonaría un poco más raro "plato paginado"? ¿"Plato de papel"? Algunas ideas.


Muchas gracias por tu gran respuesta. Efectivamente quiero decir que se parece a una página. Yo soy partidario en usar la palabra "folio" tanto en inglés como en español .




anahiseri said:


> si miráis el folio dish en Google imágenes veréis que es un plato de plástico no muy hondo. Para mí, no es un bol. Lo veo como un plato a medio camino entre el hondo y el llano.


Wow, no lo sabía. Ya miré, es el nombre de una colección particular de vajilla y cubiertos de plástico. Me pregunto por qué decidieron llamar a la colección "folio". Gracias por comentarme sobre ellos anahiseri.


----------

